# Trees-Lower Eagle



## Jill Tipton (Jul 10, 2005)

There are some trees in the lower Eagle, between Avon & Edwards. Looks easy to get around, but some big trees. I was driving by & just noted the trees. Sorry to not have more specific locations. Local paddle shops may have more info.
JT


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

We did it on Sunday with no issues. There was one tree, I believe, just downstream from the golf course. There's a branch coming out of the water that will be visible when the water comes up as the tree was just above the surface this weekend. Anything else was obvious enough and with enough time that it didn't stick in the memory bank. Hope it helps.

Laurie


----------

